# vsftp Problem

## AROK

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vsftp eingerichtet um ein Austauschverhältnis zur Verfügung zu stellen. 

Es klappt auch mit dem uplaod und der Authentisierung, aber die user können nur Dateien runterladen, bei dem RoW Leseberechitgung hat.

Ich habe virtuelle User eingerichtet, die auf den lokalen user "ftp" gemapped werden. Dem User ftp gehören auch alle Dateien in dem Verzeichnis, somit müssten doch die virtuellen User die Dateien runterladen können, oder   :Question: 

Hier die Config:

```

dirmessage_enable=YES

chown_uploads=NO

xferlog_enable=YES

idle_session_timeout=600

data_connection_timeout=120

ascii_upload_enable=NO

ascii_download_enable=NO

listen=YES

ls_recurse_enable=NO

### AUTHENTICATION VIA PWDFILE

# Dateiname auf "/etc/pam.d/vsftpd" einstellen:

pam_service_name=vsftpd

# If enabled, all non-anonymous logins are classed as "guest" logins. A guest

# login is remapped to the user specified in the guest_username setting.

guest_enable=YES

guest_username=ftp

anonymous_enable=NO

anon_upload_enable=YES

anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES

nopriv_user=ftpsecure

local_enable=YES

#This option is required by other options

write_enable=YES

download_enable=YES

# Virtual users will use the same privileges as local users

#virtual_use_local_privs=YES

### SSL SETTINGS ###

#this is important

ssl_enable=YES

#choose what you like, if you accept anon-connections

# you may want to enable this

allow_anon_ssl=NO

#choose what you like,                                         

# it's a matter of performance i guess

#force_local_data_ssl=YES

#choose what you like            

force_local_logins_ssl=YES

#you should at least enable this if you enable ssl...

ssl_tlsv1=YES

#choose what you like

ssl_sslv2=YES

#choose what you like

ssl_sslv3=YES

#give the correct path to your currently generated *.pem file

rsa_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/vsftpd.pem

#the *.pem file contains both the key and cert

rsa_private_key_file=/etc/ssl/certs/vsftpd.pem

```

Hat von euch Jemand eine Idee woran das liegt?

Ich checke es leider nicht   :Embarassed: 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## AROK

Hi,

hab leider noch keine Lösung, hat das von euch Jemand dam Laufen? 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## Evildad

Wie sehen denn die Rechte der jeweiligen Ordner aus?

----------

## AROK

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie sehen denn die Rechte der jeweiligen Ordner aus?
> 
> 

 

Die Ordner gehören dem FTP user und auch hier muss ich ROW r+x geben, damit die FTP Benutzer die Dateien sehen und runterladen können. 

Besonders nervig ist, dass die Benutzer auch die von Ihnen hochgeladenen Dateien nicht sehen können, bis ich die Rechte anpasse. 

Grüße

AROK

----------

## Evildad

Wenn ich mich recht erinner gibt es doch die Möglichkeit bei vsftp ne umask einzustellen. Was hast Du denn dort für einen Wert?

----------

